# Weatherby Vanguard trigger vs timney



## Profitup (Mar 9, 2009)

Interesting. When I was a kid I filed down the sear and made my 22 lr fullauto.


----------



## ndemiter (Jun 12, 2007)

*filing of sear*



Profitup said:


> Interesting. When I was a kid I filed down the sear and made my 22 lr fullauto.


nice, when i was i kid i'm glad i never had the idea to do so, otherwise i probably would have done something stupid with it.

"hey guys, WATCH THIS!":angel:


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, I'll gladly pay a gunsmith $39 for this work


----------



## ndemiter (Jun 12, 2007)

RugerRedhawk said:


> Yeah, I'll gladly pay a gunsmith $39 for this work


i have yet to meet a gunsmith that charges that little! but, a thumbs up for finding him!:thumbs_up

i've talked to some gunsmiths in the past about this trigger, and they were priced competitively with the new trigger assembly. so, being the tinkerer that i am, i ordered a new one myself, looked at the old one and decided to improve it once i figured out how it worked internally.

with no previous experience, i did the trigger job, and sanded my stock out to float the barrel in less than an hour.

i would have to say the vanguard makes a great candidate for barrel floating as well, just because of its design.


----------



## Top Gauge (Sep 6, 2009)

ndemiter,

As far as floating your barrel, I have been thinking about doing this with my Vangaurd. Did you just sand out the front of stock to get the barrel to float? And did you bed the stock at all? 

These are probably simple questions but I do not want to mess my only rifle up.

As far as the trigger, I like the idea, but I have turned my tension down to the point that I feel safe. I must be lucky, as I have no creep, and no issues with my trigger pull at all.


----------



## ndemiter (Jun 12, 2007)

Top Gauge said:


> ndemiter,
> 
> As far as floating your barrel, I have been thinking about doing this with my Vangaurd. Did you just sand out the front of stock to get the barrel to float? And did you bed the stock at all?
> 
> ...


yeah, vanguards seem to be a little hit or miss. i love mine. i can hit a quarter every time at 100 yards with my 30-06, but i do hunt western big game, and i do take some long shots. my trigger used to have a pretty serious amount of creep and overpull, but now it's better than the timney i bought to replace it.

as for floating the barrel, you'll have to take some off the sides of the stock, but not a lot. the semi-circular groove at the front may require a bit of dremel work. i had to take nearly 1/8" out of there. it was a really simple task, and it came out looking as good as factory because i didn't short cut anything. use fine sand paper at the end to smooth everything off.

as for bedding the pillars? i've been considering what i'm going to do with that. the vanguard isn't a "bedded action" it sits on a dual pillar mounting system that seems like it was "designed" to eliminate that. i experimented with bushing system that i've applied for a patent for, but it hasn't been thouroughly quantified as to how much it really improves the accuracy. i may drop the whole thing if it's not helping.

for now, you don't need to apply bedding apoxy to it unless you're having difficulties with vibrations.
:frusty:


----------



## ndemiter (Jun 12, 2007)

i'm going to take my weatherby to the range next weekend, i'll compare the results for everybody.

from a good bench, i could take a 1" 3 shot group at 100 yards, (in the best conditions)

i'm hoping to improve on this by 1/4" that was my goal. the trigger thing is really going to help i think.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

I would hate to play with the trigger on my Vanguard .308. All I do is hunt with it and I find it to be perfect... man, gotta love those vanguards. Put a Nikon Monarch 3-9x40 on it and am about to order one of the Game Reaper mounts by Dednutz to fix my moving scope problem. I originally used some leupold mounts and they have the windage adjustment on the rear but they have been causing problems. Can't seem to get them tight enough to stay still during firing.


----------

